# Can't have complete bowel movement?



## JustGrace (Jul 3, 2013)

Helloo, i'm new to the forums but have visited it a few times while researching information on symptoms..

Here is a summary of my experience so far:

So.. recently I have stopped taking laxatives (it's called Codulax and has similar effects as Dulcolax) because i didn't want to become dependant on them and plus it is the beginning of summer break, i wanted to cure my constipation and bloating, and get a flat stomach back. Before i stopped taking laxatives, i had 3 of the pills everyday for about 2 1/2 months... but took a break from them every so often. Now i have stopped completely, and i hope to keep it like that. I also do not know if i have IBS, any other intestinal/bowel disorders or if i am just constipated. I have been constipated since March. so almost 4 months. i have went to the doctors once in april to get information and he suggested All Bran Buds cereal and the laxative i've stopped taking.

Now, i am drinking a small glass of 100% Prune Juice every morning since Saturday. It works, but I still have the feeling of an incomplete bowel movement. Today, i tried half a tall glass of WARM prune juice. About an hour later i went a little bit. Just a few minutes ago I went again but it was a small amount. *How can I have a complete bowel movement and become regular again?*

*also:* Today, if i pressed on my stomach/intestines i could hear a lot of swishing and sloshing, and sometimes i would pass gas after pressing around. *What is this, why does my stomach do this and is it bad???*

my information:

13 years old

Female

94 pounds

5'1

Any help would be appreciated! I really want to get back to regular, have complete bowel movements and no bloating.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It is normal for the stuff that is supposed to be in your colon to slosh around if you press on the stomach and it can move gas along so you would need to pass it.

Make sure you are drinking enough water and get some exercise like walking or something that twists the gut like yoga to help keep things moving along and be easier to pass.


----------

